# Eddie Hobbs - Show Me The Franchise



## mo3art (19 Mar 2006)

Well, any opinions?
I got very little from this program tbh apart from
(1) pay off your loans before you buy prize bonds (I wouldn't have thought this was rocket science but how and ever)
(2) Check all your franchise contracts
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2006)

Hi Mozart

I thought it was a good programme but I like the interaction between business finance and personal finance. 

It shows how hard it is to make a living in the distribution business.
It showed how people's decisions about overseas property are so poorly arrived at. 
It showed how people on a modest income can still manage to accumulate savings.

I would prefer if Eddie had gone to town on them for having a Credit Union loan while having money on deposit in the Credit Union and money in Prize Bonds.  It's not rocket science, but the nice warm fuzzy feeling that people get from the Credit Union makes them do stupid things. 

They did not seem to me to be well suited to the coffee shop business. Eddie should have challenged them to justify why they might do well in it. I didn't fully understand what their proposed business was, but Eddie should have challenged it a bit. Having said that, the programme is only around 22 minutes long, so he can't do everything

Brendan


----------



## nelly (20 Mar 2006)

was it me or did it seem the only experience of coffee shops they had was sitting drinking them on the outside. 
I thought the second idea was much better. 

I was very disappointed that they idea of setting up your own business - pro's and con's (tax implications/ losing your shirt or house or worse) were not explored. Wouldn't we all love to set up a business, work for ourselves and make a fortune?

All in all i thought a far better programme could have been made of this by Eddie - is he losing his touch?


----------



## hjrdee (20 Mar 2006)

Was that the last episode in the current series? Think I saw an advertisment before last nights episode that next sunday Sean Moncrief will have some kind of holiday show on.


----------



## Audrey (20 Mar 2006)

Thought it was a reasonably good show compared to others in the series.  Has any poster ever sought Eddie's advice?  I'm thinking of seeking him out for an appointment so that he can give my finances the "once-over" in case there's anything I'm missing out on.  Does anybody know what he charges or have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Mar 2006)

Audrey said:
			
		

> Thought it was a reasonably good show compared to others in the series. Has any poster ever sought Eddie's advice? I'm thinking of seeking him out for an appointment so that he can give my finances the "once-over" in case there's anything I'm missing out on. Does anybody know what he charges or have any thoughts on this?


 
Sure if you keep a spending diary there for a month we're have a cut off it


----------



## Thrifty (21 Mar 2006)

Audrey - I think you'd end up paying a bit just to get the appointment with Eddie. Being a bit of a celeb now his charges would reflect this. I'm sure you would get good advise from an indepentent finanacial advisor - at least i'd imagine this would be the best person to approach.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2006)

Audrey said:
			
		

> Thought it was a reasonably good show compared to others in the series.  Has any poster ever sought Eddie's advice?  I'm thinking of seeking him out for an appointment so that he can give my finances the "once-over" in case there's anything I'm missing out on.  Does anybody know what he charges or have any thoughts on this?


Why not try the many budgeting/debt management resources here on _AAM_?


----------



## geri (22 Mar 2006)

On Eddie Hobbs doing personal consultations, a work colleague of mine called to make an appointment.  Eddie told her he doesn't give personal consultations any more.  He recommended someone else to her who would do it for 750 Euro.  She didn't contact this person yet.  I think she was disappointed that she couldn't meet Eddie.  Is he a bit of a sex symbol in Cork?


----------



## john_kelly (23 Mar 2006)

Eddie Charges 4,000 to speak at an event


----------



## casiopea (23 Mar 2006)

geri said:
			
		

> Is he a bit of a sex symbol in Cork?




This statement has had me in stitches.  Made my morning.

Makes me miss home


----------



## brokeparent (23 Mar 2006)

Went to one of these events that Eddie spoke at. While he may have got a nice fee from the organisers it was free to the public. Eddie was very entertaining and informative. He took questions from the floor for a limited amount of time after his general lecture but he also stayed on and spoke to everyone there who wanted to ask him something privately. I was very impressed with him. It was he who first told my husband and I to try this website as he holds it in high esteem.(well he did then anyway)


----------



## RainyDay (23 Mar 2006)

Just caught up with this episode tonight - I thought there were some very good lessons available to views regarding foreign property, investing while carrying loans, and franchising.


----------



## paddlepuss (25 Mar 2006)

Read that the series is coming to an end decided by Hobbs. Maybe he's bored.


----------



## mell61 (28 Mar 2006)

Looking at the posts over the last few weeks people do seem to think that Eddie isn't giving enough advise to the people on the show.
From my memory of the original series, I actually think that the people going on the show now have become more unrealistic about what they want, than in the past.
Past show seemed to have people who either wanted something specific, house / car / holiday, or were in debt and wanted info on getting out: mortgages / credit cards / credit unions, etc....
Looking at the last few shows I felt that people had completely unrealistic expectations, they want the house, new car, downstairs loo, holiday home in Turkey, and to be debt free, all without ever needing to make changes to their lifestyles.    They seem to have moved from trying to manage their current situation to wanting it all, without giving up their luxuries...
A lot of them seemed to just nod at Eddie and then go off and do their own thing anyway...   The carrigaline couple who wanted the downstairs loo... how much did they waste and how much deeper in debt are they...   The oyster farmer who like to have his cake and eat it, even though his wife wasn't baking anymore!   They all just paid lipservice to Eddie and did what they wanted to do anyway!
Personally I figure that RTE need to screen their families better, why waste time and money on people who don't plan on implementing the changes anyway!


----------

